# different responses to clomid and ovidrel



## mimici (May 7, 2009)

hi i am new tp the list....
i am curious to know about different responses to clomid and ovidrel and how they relate to successful prg.
at 42 i have tried iui and on day 14 of my cycle did ultrasound that indicated lining 10 and two follicles at 18 (left ovary small due to ovarian cyst...) after taking ovidrel started to have eggwhite like vaginal discharge - however two weeks later got period...  
now i am on the second round of the same treatment -ultrasound at day 11 of cycle lining was at 7 and 2 follicles (one at 17 and the other much smaller), after taking ovidrel no discharge.... today did insemination and waiting 2w for prg test.... any ideas about my chances of being positive this time around ? or isit just luck.....


----------



## foxy lady (May 14, 2009)

H Mimici
Just responded on the other page. 
As long as you have a viable follicle, it ovulates & egg meets sperm that's all you need it doesn't really matter how the rest of your body reacts to the drugs as long as they have done thier job which is grow a follicle & then make it ovulate. Fingers crossed for you x


----------

